# Suggestions For The Site?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to solicit the opinion of you, the members of SSF, to see what I could do to improve this community. Any legitimate suggestion will be given serious consideration. Post away!


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, to be honest, I have been a member of this forum for a long time. This forum has changed in many ways. It used be small forum where everybody was friendly and helpful. Everybody is still helpful but not so much friendly. I only come to this forum to read the older members posts [Flatband, Dayhiker, Tex etc.] The forum has waaayyyy to many subforums. Thanks, MS


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot really address the friendliness part. I still feel it is pretty friendly, but as a site grows it gains much in the way of content but also loses something when it comes to the feeling of being a friend with everyone.

As far as the subforums go, we get a lot of posts here. Without having a clear distinction between topics, new members could easily be lost in the flow of topics and posts. The search works well, but newbies often have a hard time using it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I would like to suggest an idea, Slingshotforum.com merchandise, I understand that this will probably be a hard thing to start up and finance but I think it would be a profitable idea. T-shirts, hats key chains, etc. the usual stuff. just an idea. Thank you


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it seems that without the subforums topics would become very confused since there are so many different things a person likes to talk about. and from other site experience a person likes to find a home/ group he fells comfortable with and talk. i have been on sites and seen limitations imposed as to topics, the general consensus is that it is an elitist forum. i know for myself i have many of the same interests the other poster have. SSF parafernalia? SCHWEET! as far as sites go, unless someone or a group of people wants a particular item i find it to be a place to relax. as the popularity of slings grows so does the site grow, that always leads to more and more diverse opinion, but this site is much friendlier than most. IMHO


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> it seems that without the subforums topics would become very confused since there are so many different things a person likes to talk about. and from other site experience a person likes to find a home/ group he fells comfortable with and talk. i have been on sites and seen limitations imposed as to topics, the general consensus is that it is an elitist forum. i know for myself i have many of the same interests the other poster have. SSF parafernalia? SCHWEET! as far as sites go, unless someone or a group of people wants a particular item i find it to be a place to relax. as the popularity of slings grows so does the site grow, that always leads to more and more diverse opinion, but this site is much friendlier than most. IMHO


Very good answer if i may say so


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

love the site, here probably at least once a day since i joined.

1. Most forums allow the download and use of the art that is on a website so that they can be used for non commercial use. any chance of making it available here?
2. A Suppliers area for each part of the world. not sure how it would work or be presented, but if people would share links to websites where SS stuff can be obtained, that would be fantastic. Im in australia, and stuff is pretty difficult to find here. 
3. a regular competition for shared design of the month, help that section grow as i really like when people add to this area. 
4. A regular competition for tutorial of the month to help that aspect grow here, i really enjoyed the last time that comp was run, so many great ideas and posts.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> love the site, here probably at least once a day since i joined.
> 
> 1. Most forums allow the download and use of the art that is on a website so that they can be used for non commercial use. any chance of making it available here?
> 2. A Suppliers area for each part of the world. not sure how it would work or be presented, but if people would share links to websites where SS stuff can be obtained, that would be fantastic. Im in australia, and stuff is pretty difficult to find here.
> ...


I agree with your #2, I like that


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> love the site, here probably at least once a day since i joined.
> 
> 1. Most forums allow the download and use of the art that is on a website so that they can be used for non commercial use. any chance of making it available here?
> 2. A Suppliers area for each part of the world. not sure how it would work or be presented, but if people would share links to websites where SS stuff can be obtained, that would be fantastic. Im in australia, and stuff is pretty difficult to find here.
> ...


 I like the idea of increasing contributions to tutorials and shared designs.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Perhaps a catalog of targets? Osama, rodents, birds, my ex wife...all the usual suspects in one thread maybe in a sticky?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Perhaps a catalog of targets? Osama, rodents, birds, my ex wife...all the usual suspects in one thread maybe in a sticky?


maybe a place where one can make thier own target and share it with one another like the shared designs for slingshots. or include it in that area ?


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I think there should be a sales watch section. So if someone finds a discount a sale or just an amazing price on tools, material for bands and slingshots or leather, ect. in a store or on a website everyone can know and capitalize.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JLS:Survival said:


> maybe a place where one can make thier own target and share it with one another like the shared designs for slingshots. or include it in that area ?


There is a plug-in for the site that I can buy that might fit this need. It is a product called "Downloads", and it might work well for this, as well as sharing PDF design plans. I don't know if it would be a positive or a negative, but this software allows people to charge a certain amount per download. So, in theory, people who have spent a lot of time putting together a really great and reproducible PDF, or other blueprint type, could charge a couple bucks for it.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like the way the forum is now. I'm trying to think of ways to improve it, but I need to think harder!







I really appreciate how friendly people have been to me, and I've been fortunate to meet Rayshot and shoot with him. Hopefully I can meet some more forum members some day.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

SuwaneeRick said:


> I really like the way the forum is now. I'm trying to think of ways to improve it, but I need to think harder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats really nice to hear


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes Aaron is and the rest are doing great jobs despite all of our constant and often misdirected criticism. I would think coffee mugs would be a hit in terms of merchandise. Make the mug with simulated cracking and a fake bullet hole on the opposing side of the logo as if it had been used for target practice!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

How about a way to remove conversations in a more expedient manner? Boxes you could tick and delete all at once rather than having to open each one individually and deleting them one at a time.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the idea of more competitions, the merchandise idea is a good one also.

There is a place in the UK that makes small lapel pin badges, I for one would wear one of those on my jacket as a way of possibly noticing other forum members when out and about


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> How about a way to remove conversations in a more expedient manner? Boxes you could tick and delete all at once rather than having to open each one individually and deleting them one at a time.


You should be able to click on the top check box on the right and choose the Delete drop-down on the bottom right.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Sling Jim said:


> There is a place in the UK that makes small lapel pin badges, I for one would wear one of those on my jacket as a way of possibly noticing other forum members when out and about


I will have to look into that one, I haven't ever thought of that before!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

The site is great already might be hard to improve.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I like it now, and the subforums are fine too, as long everything is well organized, which it is.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Online shooting competitions as a part of the site.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

M_J said:


> Online shooting competitions as a part of the site.


yesyesyesyesyes


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

There is a brand spanking new tournament plugin (v1.0) that I can buy, but it is super complex. But, yeah, I am working on that.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't think of anything to change, since i joined the where a few changes which where good,

and about the friendliness of the people here, i haven't met an unfriendly person yet

Like the forum


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a tiny suggestion. how about showing 10 *"Recent Topics"* instead of 5, I know you can see all just clicking *"View New Content"* But I will be much easy if we can see 10 recent topics at a time because there are much post these days and I m missing few.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is the best forum i've been on so far.
Lots of *cool features *and awesome members.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Online shooting competitions as a part of the site.


yesyesyesyesyes
[/quote]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Just a tiny suggestion. how about showing 10 *"Recent Topics"* instead of 5, I know you can see all just clicking *"View New Content"* But I will be much easy if we can see 10 recent topics at a time because there are much post these days and I m missing few.


great idea Irf, or a "since last here? function along the same lines, sometimes it can be hard to find new posts if no one has replied to them they just get buried. i am thinking of getting my mail sent to the SSF since i am here so much, lol


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

best forum ever. keep up the good work. love the environment and always feel at home here. my homepage in fact....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

e~shot said:


> Just a tiny suggestion. how about showing 10 *"Recent Topics"* instead of 5, I know you can see all just clicking *"View New Content"* But I will be much easy if we can see 10 recent topics at a time because there are much post these days and I m missing few.


Still working on this one E. I cannot seem to get the portlet plug-in to show 10.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I would mention something to improve but I can't think of anything to improve.


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

In all honesty I like th forum the way it is. One big plus for me is that it seems the nightknight guy runs this forum or is the owner and he takes the time to respond back to every one with legitimacy ideas. I know I don't know u but u get kudos for bein a awesome and nice website runner


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slinger0447 said:


> In all honesty I like th forum the way it is. One big plus for me is that it seems the nightknight guy runs this forum or is the owner and he takes the time to respond back to every one with legitimacy ideas. I know I don't know u but u get kudos for bein a awesome and nice website runner


slingshot forum is run by an omnipotent force . an infinite infallible force of divinity . or so i hear.

how about an uncensored part where all those who are in a [email protected]@@y mood or feel bu#$hurt can go vent thier frustrations , since they cant seem to keep it to themselves at times . other than that , i have nothing .


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We actually have a Private forum for Site Sponsors that can be used for that purpose.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here you go Imp, just for you man.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@ HRAWK


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

On a more serious note, I'd love to see user customisable skins and the ability to add / remove modules to / from the side bar ourselves.

Also, can we add the 'Watched Topics' module. I know a lot of people are unaware of the 'watch' function, but it's a great way to keep tabs on the threads you are interested in.

Another IP Board forum I use has the option to expand and contract the side bar plugins as well. Perhaps add them all and let the user choose which they want expanded or minimised ? Change the order in the list ?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> On a more serious note, I'd love to see user customisable skins and the ability to add / remove modules to / from the side bar ourselves.
> 
> Also, can we add the 'Watched Topics' module. I know a lot of people are unaware of the 'watch' function, but it's a great way to keep tabs on the threads you are interested in.
> 
> Another IP Board forum I use has the option to expand and contract the side bar plugins as well. Perhaps add them all and let the user choose which they want expanded or minimised ? Change the order in the list ?


I had a customizable skin until recently. It didnt work after the 3.3 upgrade. I plan on adding other skins soon. 
I think you can remove or collapse all of the modules now. Give it a shot. 
They actually removed the watched topic hook as of version 3.2 because of the Notifications Icon/Drop-down beside your PM box.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Collapsing works. Wasn't sure originally as it was a 'X' and not the up/down arrow I am used to.

Confirming we are still running outdated software on the other site.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk said:


> Confirming we are still running outdated software on the other site.


If you still have it you are on 3.1.x or before.


----------



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

Other forums (different subjects) I've been to have a reference library with common articles from member posts. I realize you can search for topics if you know what to look for but it might be cool to have a data base of regularly asked subjects. The Theraband elongation chart is a great example. Basically a data-base with the ABCs of sling shot shooting for reference.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a great idea trout, and we have actually talked about it several times. It is just a great deal of work to compile, and there are a great many different opinions on what is fact and what isnt with slingshots. Maybe we should look at it again.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> In all honesty I like th forum the way it is. One big plus for me is that it seems the nightknight guy runs this forum or is the owner and he takes the time to respond back to every one with legitimacy ideas. I know I don't know u but u get kudos for bein a awesome and nice website runner


slingshot forum is run by an omnipotent force . an infinite infallible force of divinity . or so i hear.

how about an uncensored part where all those who are in a [email protected]@@y mood or feel bu#$hurt can go vent thier frustrations , since they cant seem to keep it to themselves at times . other than that , i have nothing . 
[/quote]we'll call it IMP's Lounge


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> we'll call it IMP's Lounge


Nah, It's just called the chatroom.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

What about something really basic like a way of deleting a post once you realise that its already been posted or not really the time to create such a post. This has happened to me and i had to edit it and remove all the text as this was the limit of what i could do


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

All you have to do for that is hit the Report on it, and a ask the mods to delete it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> we'll call it IMP's Lounge


sounds like some sort of backroom with a "casting couch" in it .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

we all know that would be like a birthday every day for you brother imp.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


>


naughty boy!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure about this but correct me if im wrong, is there any notification as to when a fellow member replies/leaves a comment to a picture that is in the gallery section? If not that would be something to think aboout


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you can click Follow This Image and get notifications. I will see I there are any other ways. Good suggestion!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolitantrout said:


> That is a great idea trout, and we have actually talked about it several times. It is just a great deal of work to compile, and there are a great many different opinions on what is fact and what isnt with slingshots. Maybe we should look at it again.


I think the sticky threads of tutorials is a great start of compiling essentials, learning and "advanced" info for newbies and us wanting to add to our knowledge of what we already know. This was something that could have saved me months and various frustrations having a consolidated, screened posts/tutorials/videos, whatever for the learning and adding to knowledge about slingshots. Perhaps having to cull out now and again what is a video for instance that is redundant and less complete without the new being tediously long (IE consise).

Love the idea of a dedicated slingshot league thread where anyone each month participates.

*One thread* *I wish was cleaned up* is the SHARED DESIGN thread. Keep only the original post of the design in the thread, comments under the orig design post and any relevant redos of the design by a helpful PDF master. ALL comments or examples not in the original thread get removed or moved OUT of the Shared design thread. I was expecting the Shared Design thread be only for the design to be posted there not someone showing off his make of a shared design. All the non pertinent posts make it annoying to weed through.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> That is a great idea trout, and we have actually talked about it several times. It is just a great deal of work to compile, and there are a great many different opinions on what is fact and what isnt with slingshots. Maybe we should look at it again.


I think the sticky threads of tutorials is a great start of compiling essentials, learning and "advanced" info for newbies and us wanting to add to our knowledge of what we already know. This was something that could have saved me months and various frustrations having a consolidated, screened posts/tutorials/videos, whatever for the learning and adding to knowledge about slingshots. Perhaps having to cull out now and again what is a video for instance that is redundant and less complete without the new being tediously long (IE consise).

Love the idea of a dedicated slingshot league thread where anyone each month participates.

*One thread* *I wish was cleaned up* is the SHARED DESIGN thread. Keep only the original post of the design in the thread, comments under the orig design post and any relevant redos of the design by a helpful PDF master. ALL comments or examples not in the original thread get removed or moved OUT of the Shared design thread. I was expecting the Shared Design thread be only for the design to be posted there not someone showing off his make of a shared design. All the non pertinent posts make it annoying to weed through.
[/quote]
i totally agree about the shared designs, i have not gone through since i was asked to help out here, but some topics are actually malware. when i clicked on them the link tried to redirect my mac. i just remember now that you mentioned the forum. the added comments could be clipped, leaving the design and as you said possibly upgrades and maybe completed slings per the design. and this one might make for some moaning, but i dont think a design should even be posted without an accompanying completed prototype. i have seen many drawn that were just drawings, some very odd drawings. never to be copied, commented on.................... so those could also be thinned, and kept under control.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Aside from mj's idea, a good one, maybe a trick shot of the month sorta competition, not unlike ssotm, but we could post a unique trickshot and vote a winner(s) who might get a spec banner etc as winner.. thought it may liven up the ss shooting forum?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Less white background, or perhaps customizable background site colors? If this is an option correct me


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Aside from mj's idea, a good one, maybe a trick shot of the month sorta competition, not unlike ssotm, but we could post a unique trickshot and vote a winner(s) who might get a spec banner etc as winner.. thought it may liven up the ss shooting forum?


by post a trick shot you mean a vid?


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

My suggestions...

1. Replace the 'Like This' button with a 'THANKS' button. If someone provides valuable content, answers a question in detail, or contributes in some way to the forum, other users who find the post useful can 'Thank' them. Then right under the '# Posts' section you add a '# Thanks'. This will tell users who provides good information or just has a high post count from say Hello 3 times to every new member that enters the forum.

2. MONETIZE - PPC ads are horrible. They might be doing something but they aren't doing anywhere near what paid ads would do. Paid banner rotations would be huge. Think about all the questions..."Where do I get bands", "where can I buy this or that"...all those companies will pay for ad spots on the site.

3. SFSO - The Slingshot Forum Special Offer Section. Allow members (for a fee) to post "special offers" on the site. Not a 'For Sale' section...a Special Offer section. This means that if someone is selling something on their site for $100, they can post a special offer available to forum members where they can buy the product for $75. You can even tie this into sponsorship levels somehow. Let a certain level of sponsorship have access to the special offers section so they can receive discounts.

4. A Subscribe Option - We can't subscribe to threads. If I find a thread that's interesting or that I posted in I may want to come back to see when others post replies. There are ways of doing this but if there was a 'Subscribe' button where I can click and get email notifications when a reply is made, that would be good!

5. A Newsletter - Thread of the month, post of the month, design of the week...whatever! Allow people to opt into a newsletter by giving their name and email address for something cool that they'll like.

6. Force Registrations - Look at these stats. Content is KING and SlingshotForum gives away a ton of it for free (and by free I mean you aren't getting the contact/registration info. Allow them to look at a set number of posts (3 to 5) before giving them a message saying "Please register to view this post" or whatever. This will bring registrations up, the Thanks button will encourage GREAT content, the great content will bring in traffic, the newsletter and subscriptions will keep the traffic coming back, traffic means eyeballs, and eyeballs plus ads equals....we all know the answer to that








* 686 users are online (in the past 15 minutes)*

17 members, 669 guests, 0 anonymous users (See full list)


My suggestions mainly had to do with money but this is what I do for a living so I couldn't resist. If there's anything I can do to help please ask.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> My suggestions...
> 
> 1. Replace the 'Like This' button with a 'THANKS' button. If someone provides valuable content, answers a question in detail, or contributes in some way to the forum, other users who find the post useful can 'Thank' them. Then right under the '# Posts' section you add a '# Thanks'. This will tell users who provides good information or just has a high post count from say Hello 3 times to every new member that enters the forum.
> 
> ...


looks like sound suggestions


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

These adds gotta GO!!!


----------

